
Strange easter egg in Google search? - alboaie
Surprisingly to see such error in google search, when i searched for&#x27; advanced persitent threat&#x27; I get: Server Error
We&#x27;re sorry but it appears that there has been an internal server error while processing your request. Our engineers have been notified and are working to resolve the issue.
Please try again later.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.ro&#x2F;search?client=tablet-android-samsung&amp;ins=&amp;q=advanced%20persitent%20threat
======
cimmanom
Easter egg? Are you trying to suggest that’s not a bug, it’s a feature?

~~~
alboaie
it is not strange to crush exactly on this search term? I never experienced a
crush on google search

------
farazzz
Does not appear for me on iOS

------
alboaie
Anybody could reproduce this?

~~~
dnh44
Works fine for me.

